# Urgent transport needed from Manchester to Lakeside near Dartford



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

What would you like help with? Transport 
Contact/Rescue Organisation: catcuddles Rescue 
Do you have the rescue's permission to post this request?Yes 
Do you take full responsibility for co-ordinating the transport run? Yes 
(eg. ensuring that all volunteers have contact details of the rescue and others involved in the run, and know changeover times, locations, etc.) 
Who legally owns the animal during transport? the rescue 
Is Liability Insurance in place?not sure, you would have to check with your own insurance companies 
Will paperwork/documentation be passed on with the animal?Hand over form 
Are fuel costs are available? Sadly no

*****Please note, documentation MUST be available for the individual/organisation to sign to relinquish the animal and transferred to each volunteer to hand over to the receiving party. We always recommend that a copy be kept by the rescue co-ordinating the run.*****

Number of animals:5 
Type/Breed: cat and 4 newborn kittens 
Name(s):not known 
Sex:Both 
Age(s): mum not known , kittens newborns 
Colours: mixed 
Neutered:no 
Vaccinated: no 
Any known medical issues: none known 
Any known behavioural Issues:none known

Any other information: Mother and babies need to be out ASAP as new born baby is allergic to them 
Also if there is anyone willing to foster them short term until we can arrange transport to get them to rescue please let us know,anyone offering will be home checked though. 
If any member requires further information about the animal(s) please contact the rescue concerned directly.

Location Start: County & Postcode Manchester 
Location End: County & Postcode Lakeside near Dartford or anywhere else near Dartford

map 
Manchester, UK to Lakeside Shopping Centre - Google Maps 
Please note: All volunteers who offer transport must first check with their insurance company that they are insured to do so. Animal Lifeline cannot take any responsibility for members who do not.

We strongly advise volunteers not to take their own animals or young children when transporting unknown dogs.

Sadly our forum is still down but if you think you can help with any of this transport route can you please email myself at [email protected] 
and Sally at [email protected] and one of us will answer your email.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Still needed


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I could pick them up and take them somewhere and I could do it tomorrow. Can't go anywhere near as far as Dartford though (can't afford that much petrol). Haven't even got foster accommodation here right now. Might be able to persuade my parents to take them short term, they are in South Leicestershire and I would vouch for them as far as a homecheck is concerned.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Kelly-Joy, out of curiosity rather than anything else, are these people who want to dump animals on rescues always without their own transport or do they simply not see why they should put themselves out if they can get some poor unpaid mug to do the job for them? At one stage last year I thought I might have to rehome my dog due to severe arthritis making it very painful to walk him, but if it had come to that I would have driven him anywhere and given a significant donation to whatever rescue took him on! I just wonder if sometimes it might be worth taking the line "we'll take her if you can get her here" but perhaps you already do?

Anyway I can pick up in Manchester Saturday Monday or most of next week and would be prepared to go to somewhere around Sheffield, perhaps. If things really get desperate I could clear an outdoor pen for a few days and accommodate them there but it would not be easy for me so if there is anyone else I'd rather not foster this time. If any of this helps, let me know.

Liz


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I have to agree lizward, people don't seem to want to accept responsibility. 

Kelly I also sent you an email, could do Manchester to maybe half way.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

lizward said:


> Kelly-Joy, out of curiosity rather than anything else, are these people who want to dump animals on rescues always without their own transport or do they simply not see why they should put themselves out if they can get some poor unpaid mug to do the job for them? At one stage last year I thought I might have to rehome my dog due to severe arthritis making it very painful to walk him, but if it had come to that I would have driven him anywhere and given a significant donation to whatever rescue took him on! I just wonder if sometimes it might be worth taking the line "we'll take her if you can get her here" but perhaps you already do?
> 
> Anyway I can pick up in Manchester Saturday Monday or most of next week and would be prepared to go to somewhere around Sheffield, perhaps. If things really get desperate I could clear an outdoor pen for a few days and accommodate them there but it would not be easy for me so if there is anyone else I'd rather not foster this time. If any of this helps, let me know.
> 
> Liz


It depends Liz, we get people that can't transport as they don't drive,or have a car and have no one willing to help transport their animals. Its not so bad for pound dogs and bigger rescues as they have whole funds set up just to transport animals but the smaller rescues just can't afford to pay petrol costs sadly and we don't get any funding either so we are unable to help with transport costs As you know we are the middle men(women as such) so we try to help find rescue placements for animals that need them urgently , I can tell you that I have to personally hold my tongue some times for the silly reasons people give to giving their animals up, but at the end of the day that just makes me want to try and get said animals out of the home into a good rescue where I know they will get the very best of treatment and one where they are less likely to stay in rescue for very long waiting for a home. With these we didn't find the rescue placement for them but we have been asked to help sort transport and a foster home by the rescue taking them.
Its very hard for us at the moment as our forum has been down for over 2 weeks now, down to domain problems but as we have become well known from the 3 years we have now been running people have got to know us and have personal numbers and email addresses so even though the forum is down we are still getting a hi number of people needing help with their animals
This rescue has now said they are happy to cover fuel costs at 20p/mile


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Cookieandme said:


> I have to agree lizward, people don't seem to want to accept responsibility.
> 
> Kelly I also sent you an email, could do Manchester to maybe half way.


No sadly some don't and that is why they find it easier to sell or give away their animals for free on classified sites which we all know is a lot more risker I would rather some one contact me asking for help then give them away to the first person that comes to their door offering to take them with the hi number of animals being taken and then sold on, bred from or worse used for baiting we at Animal Lifeline UK try our best to secure rescue placements for any animals we are asked to help with to make sure they don't get into the wrong hands or home like so many sadly do

Thank you for your email I have sent you a template of questions back to answer, it would be great if you could get them to the west midlands because we have a lady in that area who has fostered for us on lots of occasions before willing to take them until we can sort transport for the rest of the route


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Kelly I don't seen to have received an email also checked my junk box.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

that is strange because it says it sent, I pm you


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I realise you are in a difficult position and have to take things as they are told to you.

This is a rant more than anything, it's just that the two I have picked up from their homes were both non-urgent (despite the owners claiming the utmost urgency, one for example was nothing more than a case of "I've got a new job and I don't have as much time for her as I used to") and belonged to homes that clearly had transport. It makes you begin to understand why the nationally known rescues are so reluctant to say yes if this is the sort of nonsense they have had to put up with week in week out over many years. But then perhaps you have a vicious circle because if people feel they can't give the real reason then they are likely to make up something that bears little resemblance to reality. It would be nice, though, if people could take responsibility for their own actions (or non-actions in the case of "accidental" litters)

Glad this one seems to be sorted out now.

Liz


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Totally agree with you Liz like I said many of time I have to bite my tongue, but we don't do it for people we do it for animals to give them a better life
I tell you I did once call someones bluff thinking no they would never put a healthy kitten down and I am still kicking myself for not taking it more seriously because they did put the kitten to sleep (shame on the vet that did it too arg!) now any time any one says they are going to put an animal to sleep or give it away to anyone who wants it I take it far more seriously if it turns out that they aren't in the danger and I sort them that is ok as long as they don't actually put the animal to sleep because I didn't take the time to try and help and also its ok if I tried and couldn't find anywhere for the animal to go because at least I tried and I don't have to live with any what ifs if you know what I mean.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fiona is off to collect them now yay! thank you Fiona and thank you Susie for agreeing to wait in a bit longer so that Fiona can bring them to you as I know you have to go somewhere later(hugs) and thank you for agreeing to foster them until we can sort the rest of the route out gold stars to you both (hugs) k x

We will still need to cover from West midlands to Darford so if anyone can help please email me, I know someone on here has offered to help as they live in Dartford, I have emailed you back so please email me back the template of questions thank you


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

If I can be of any help, im in Essex. if someone can get them as far as South Mimms services (at the M1) I can take them to Dartford!


----------



## peterbsh (Nov 2, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Fiona is off to collect them now yay! thank you Fiona and thank you Susie for agreeing to wait in a bit longer so that Fiona can bring them to you as I know you have to go somewhere later(hugs) and thank you for agreeing to foster them until we can sort the rest of the route out gold stars to you both (hugs) k x
> 
> We will still need to cover from West midlands to Darford so if anyone can help please email me, I know someone on here has offered to help as they live in Dartford, I have emailed you back so please email me back the template of questions thank you


Hi Kelly-joy, Im having probloms with my Email at the moment (normally clears after a while). Where in the west midlands will these cats be (town name) as I will decide if I can do it 2moro. I know the cats cuddle rescue by the way.

Pete.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Dudley  I think may have this sorted for tomorrow evening but if you could fill in the template of questions I sent anyway I can let you know either way, thank you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

sashski said:


> If I can be of any help, im in Essex. if someone can get them as far as South Mimms services (at the M1) I can take them to Dartford!


Hi thank you for your kind offer, I think we may have this sorted for tomorrow evening now, but I will pm you if we do need your help


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fiona has just rang to say kittens are now safe with Susie yay! Peter I have passed on your details to Evina at the rescue and I know she has emailed you back as she copied me into the email


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Well done Kelly-joy you have the patience of a saint :thumbsup: 

I haven't seen kittens so tiny before and the little ginger was was adorable


----------



## peterbsh (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Kelly, Thanks all info received and off to collect from Sussie in the morning.

Thanks Peter.....


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I have just heard that Peter has just dropped them off at the rescue so they are now safe yay! Thank you, Fiona,Susie and Peter for all your help with these. Gold stars to you all


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Great news :thumbup1:


----------



## peterbsh (Nov 2, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> Well done Kelly-joy you have the patience of a saint :thumbsup:
> 
> I haven't seen kittens so tiny before and the little ginger was was adorable


Oh they were small, about 10days old
Here they are....:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
















All safe now


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I was going to take a photo but wasn't sure if it was OK. Glad you did

I regretted not putting them in my carrier to start off, the one the owner supplied was too small. During the journey down mum started to bang against the door which was only plastic. Probably not the most sensible thing to do but I pulled into the services and put both carriers on the back seat and transferred her and the kitties to my larger one.  

I had visions of loosing a cat on my first volunteering job


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well done to all of you for helping this poor mum and her babies you are all stars


----------



## peterbsh (Nov 2, 2011)

Cookieandme said:


> I was going to take a photo but wasn't sure if it was OK. Glad you did
> 
> I regretted not putting them in my carrier to start off, the one the owner supplied was too small. During the journey down mum started to bang against the door which was only plastic. Probably not the most sensible thing to do but I pulled into the services and put both carriers on the back seat and transferred her and the kitties to my larger one.
> 
> I had visions of loosing a cat on my first volunteering job


Oh I asked Susie if you was on this web site, but didnt think you was. I wasnt sure if it was okay to put up pictures but thought it was worth a try. As there wasnt any name for the mum I was asked by the rescue home to give her a name....she is now called Chloe. She was suffering with diarrhoea on the way down and felt so sorry for her (and me lol) trying to keep the kittens up the other end of the carrier. Well she has ended up at a lovely rescue and her progress can be followed on their web page.

Thanks Pete.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh dear Peter, poor Chloe she has had a stressful 24 hours. I will follow her progress.


----------

